# SHENZHEN | Chuangzhi Cloud City Phase III | 257m | 58 fl | 217m | 49 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Located in Liuxiandong


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

UC








source


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

that building with 2 cores looks very tall and we don't have a thread 
Any one know?


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Munwon said:


> that building with 2 cores looks very tall and we don't have a thread
> Any one know?


Shenzhen builds too many skyscrapers, it's impossible to keep track of every project. I wonder how many 200m+ towers are under construction


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Munwon said:


> that building with 2 cores looks very tall and we don't have a thread
> Any one know?


Here's the thread on Gaoloumi


https://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2750247


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

WiseSupernova said:


> Shenzhen builds too many skyscrapers, it's impossible to keep track of every project. I wonder how many 200m+ towers are under construction


162 buildings topped out above 200 meters. Not even building under construction or prep. I think the double core building is a new project not the project Chicagoan said.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> 162 buildings topped out above 200 meters. Not even building under construction or prep. I think the double core building is a new project not the project Chicagoan said.


do you have a list or something?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Munwon said:


> 162 buildings topped out above 200 meters. Not even building under construction or prep. I think the double core building is a new project not the project Chicagoan said.


In the thread someone mentioned “double core”


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

KillerZavatar said:


> do you have a list or something?








提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks great, like from a fantasy movie about the future. What is the budget for these buildings?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

flat top and no helipad, Zaz965 cries 😭 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

View attachment 2618156



https://www.ixigua.com/7051147247018476044?logTag=b2b2fd51bf54907786c0


Here's another screenshot from a couple of days old Xigua video.
These two Foster buildings look so much better when they are represented or shown with all their surrounding skyscrapers included. Really like the Nanshan area of Shenzhen. It looks more cohesive than Luohu or Futian.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

499towersofchina said:


> View attachment 2618156
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, my bad. This post should go in the DJI HQ Towers thread. Already done it.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Decent progress in the construction of the tallest towers. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7068633840847323682?logTag=cbfcd539a996165eaa8b


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a xigua video screenshot update of the main towers of the Chuangzhi Cloud City project. In this screenshot, the towers are can be seen through the narrow gap between the DJI HQ's two towers. This xigua video was recorded from the top floors of a neighbouring skyscraper rather than through a user's drone. 
If one looks carefully, one can see that cladding installation on the two main towers under construction has started


https://www.ixigua.com/7085351929173574158?logTag=08eba43656f0d1e0a014


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Beautiful screenshot here capturing the DJI HQ. In the top left side on the image, one can seen progress on the concrete core and structure of one of the towers of Chuangzhi Cloud City.


https://www.ixigua.com/7087400918131409420?logTag=c2279939580b9a87107e


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-09 by HNCRS 










Side tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, what is the height of these secondary towers?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








暖色调南山区 by 乌有乡的镜中人 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

